# iMac G5 17" ALS carte mère HS ... revit avec une gomme !



## -oldmac- (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir je voudrais vous montrer l'avancement dans les réparation d'un iMac G5 2ème génération. Tout le monde sait que la première génération d'iMac G5 est très peu fiable à cause des condensateur et que la dernière révision (iSight) a beaucout de problème de carte graphique mais quid dit de la deuxième gen, d'après mes recherches beaucoup ont la carte mère qui tombe en panne après 3-4 ans ...

On m'a prêté un iMac G5 pour voir si je pouvais le réparé ...

Symptôme, Bong 1 fois sur 1000
 pas d'affichage, ou freeze, puis ventilo a fond au bout de 3-4 minutes au bout de 5 minutes, mais peut tenir longtemps si pas de mise en veille ou extinction. 
Les 3/4 du temps ils s'allume tout tourne mais pas de bong ALS éteinte, ventilo à fond au bout de 3-4 minutes. 

Bref les symptôme d'une carte mère HS, j'ai passé l'AHT tout est OK,reset SMU, PRAM OK ... test barrettes de ram OK, alim OK testée au voltmètre elle sort bien le +3.3,+5,+12,+20

J'ai découvert après mes long test, que si on appuie sur le processeur en bas du logo G5, la machine démarre à chaque fois ... Le processeur est donc dessoudée de la cm, par la température trop élevé ...

Explications :

Le système de refroidissement est très mal conçu le ventirad en Cuivre (G5) doit refroidir à la fois le processeur mais aussi la carte graphique ...
La temp pross avoisine les 60-65 degré en idle et plus de 85 degré en charge
Le temps et la poussière qui s'accumulent n'arrangent rien

Fix :

J'ai don décidé de placé une gomme en guise de cale, je l'ai baptisé iCale  sur le ventirad du processeur, le couvercle force dessus, donc le mauvais contact disparait (plus ou moins).

Je vous écrit depuis ce G5, il arrive qu'il plante mais redémarre à chaque fois, il faut juste éviter la veille

Ci joint quelque photo de la bidouille : (cliquer sur les images pour les voir en plus grand)


----------



## schwebb (10 Janvier 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> je l'ai baptisé iCale



Excellent!


----------



## iMacounet (11 Janvier 2010)

Steve Job's deverait proposer à ses clients un kit de réparation à ses clients : Une gomme "iCale" pour palier aux dessoudages des procos. 


Plus serieusement, ça montre que le système de refroidissement des G5 est mal çoncu. :hein:


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Janvier 2010)

Des nouvelles du iMac j'ai améliorer ma iCale j'ai mit une 2 ème gomme, et un scotch, ça à l'air d'aller mieux car le mac plantait plus souvent depuis le passage à Léopard j'ai même eu des KP ...

J'ai regarder les datasheet sur le site d'IBM à propos du PowerPC 970FX (le G5 quoi :rateau
Il dise que la temp maxi en fonction de la dissipation est de 85 degré et la temp du déclenchement à fond du ventilo est de 85 degré ... 

https://www-01.ibm.com/chips/techlib/techlib.nsf/techdocs/9DBF300EB19A60D287256E4B005E43EC/$file/970fx_thermal_an_7_20_05.pdf
https://www-01.ibm.com/chips/techlib/techlib.nsf/techdocs/1DE505664D202D2987256D9C006B90A5/$file/PPC970FX_DS_DD3.X_V2.5_26MAR2007_pub.pdf

Ci join un ds KP que j'ai eu pas de ligne dependency, il parai incomplet (les autre aussis)



> Sat Jan 16 17:46:48 2010
> panic(cpu 0 caller 0x00064D90): "VM page 0x1890154 should not be encrypted here\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.15.4/osfmk/vm/vm_fault.c:2141
> Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
> Backtrace:
> ...



Hier j'ai eu un truc bizarre comme un KP mais sur une ligne seulement, c'était au démarrage sur la Pomme avant la roue qui toune :

*System failure: cpu =*

Je reste sur mon idéee d'un problème de soudure pross, même si avec les KP j'avait des artefact (desfois)

Bon voila l'avancement des travaux ... (je devrait peut être aller en parler sur macbi)


----------



## pacis (17 Janvier 2010)

c'est l'éternel pb des composants tels que les microprocesseurs , puce vidéo , avec des billes de contacts très sensibles à la chaleur et la torsion . 
Dans ton cas, la torsion n'existe pas trop, c'est pas un portable !!

Avec le temps , ça se dessoude. Donc un fort appui permet de refaire les contacts, jusqu'à la rupture, donc attention de ne pas trop appuyer ....


----------



## GLX (30 Juin 2010)

pacis a dit:


> c'est l'éternel pb des composants tels que les microprocesseurs , puce vidéo , avec des billes de contacts très sensibles à la chaleur et la torsion .
> Dans ton cas, la torsion n'existe pas trop, c'est pas un portable !!
> 
> Avec le temps , ça se dessoude. Donc un fort appui permet de refaire les contacts, jusqu'à la rupture, donc attention de ne pas trop appuyer ....



Bonsoir à tous,
Un petit up pour ce sujet brûlant...
Je crois avoir le même problème de carte mère, voir ici :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/severes-dysfonctionnements-leopard-356561.html#post5917351

Je trouve donc dans ce post une piste qui me redonne le moral.
Ayant réparé la xbox de mon fils avec la même technique il y a plus d'un an (le sujet est très documenté) je sais qu'il faut effectivement la bonne épaisseur et un placement précis.
Dans le cas présent, le radiateur est caché par le couloir de soufflerie (on peut le démonter ?) et je ne sais pas où se trouve le G5.
Tu n'aurais pas d'autres photos avec le placement de tes gommes ?


----------

